# decision on 9mm



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I'm looking at the CZ-75 SP-01 Phantom and the MRI Baby Eagle 9915RL Polymer does anyone have any experiences with these guns, pros and cons? 

thanks in advance


----------



## cobia (Jun 28, 2012)

I bought the original type CZ 75 this year and love it. Very accurate and has never jammed. I have a 22,rifle made by CZ also and its the best rifle I have ever owned.


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 18, 2012)

CZ makes great guns; I've never shot one I didn't like. My CZ75 is definitely my favorite 9mm. cobia's right about the accuracy and reliability. Never shot a Baby Eagle, but they're supposed to be pretty good. It looks like the Baby Eagle is a bit cheaper than the Phantom, but I can't recommend CZ's guns enough.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I was pretty settled on the CZ with the Baby Eagle coming in second until I held that Baby Eagle and I feels so friggin good in the hand, 

truthfully I don't think could go wrong either way but no one has the Phantom in stock to get a feel for it


----------



## Dakasan (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been shooting an original CZ75B for 25 year's and it is very
accurate and has never jammed.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I'm going with the CZ SP-01 tactical or phantom on the waiting list at my local dealer bummer they kinda hard to find locally, thanks for the comments


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

You can't go wrong with a CZ75 model; One of the best 9mm at any price.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

decided to go with a CZ 75 SP-01 Tactical 40cal though, couldn't order a 9mm from my gun shop (or any other along the MS gulf coast) 

not fired yet but will soon, love the feel of it


----------



## Tracer (Aug 13, 2012)

CZ makes a nice pistol but if I were buying it would be a GLOCK model 26 in a 9mm or model 27 in a .40 caliber. Now those pistols you can bet your life on and they have a track record a mile long you betcha.


----------

